# Paph. sukhakulii gone wrong



## HairBear73 (Sep 22, 2020)

Has anyone had a similar odd outcome with a Paph. and what causes it?


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 22, 2020)

Ooops. Looks like it read the IKEA instructions backwards...


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 22, 2020)

Cool! 
I've had other weird things happen, but not that
Could have been just a flub or possibly some damage at a crucial time
Have you bloomed it before? Was it normal then?


----------



## merc (Sep 22, 2020)

I agree with @likespaphs. I think it's a super cool anomaly.


----------



## HairBear73 (Sep 22, 2020)

Yes,it has bloomed before and had a great flower so it's a mystery why this has happened. I don't recall anything happening to the plant at any point but it could have been something small that had bigger consequences. I thought it's wires had got crossed somewhere!


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Sep 22, 2020)

I've had a few funny ones this year. Not quite like yours though.


----------



## luvsorchids (Sep 22, 2020)

Never seen anything like that before. Nature does sometimes make mistakes. I think it is kind of neat, though.


Susan


----------



## e-spice (Sep 23, 2020)

New species


----------



## Guldal (Sep 23, 2020)

What is it they say? God moves in mysterious ways - for an agnostic, I think, this translates to: so does nature! 

Good for you, that it wasn't the first flowering, though, as that would have left you in uncertainity, whether it was a genetic fault, all the way to the next blooming. 

Maybe it suffered by the last half years social distancing - or maybe it's an act of defiant solidarity with those of us, who mourn RBG, and especially the fact, that she lost the battle against cancer this side of the current presidency! 

No, seriously, sometimes it's possible to find a cultural explanation for these abnormalities; sometimes it's my feeling, that chance is the only explanation, I can come up with!


----------



## Junglejewel (Sep 23, 2020)

Very interesting, odd, ugly, and super cool, all at the same time! Haha


----------



## blondie (Sep 23, 2020)

lol brilliant hase a lovely shapped pouch have you thought about giving it some Zanex's


----------



## setaylien (Sep 23, 2020)

HairBear73 said:


> Has anyone had a similar odd outcome with a Paph. and what causes it? View attachment 22334
> View attachment 22335


The fact that it previously flowered normally is interesting. I know that genetic variation occurs sometimes from flower to flower on one raceme or panicle. Spotting patterns, in particular, can vary a lot from bloom to bloom and some flowers can be either normal or abnormal on the same stalk. In your interesting anomaly the pattern for the petals and dorsal sepal got switched around. It would probably be explainable as a random mutation resulting in a peloric flower which may or may not be repeated. Some species and hybrids are more unstable than others but normally, P. sukhakulii is very stable. You have a plant with a rare tendency to mutant genes as expressed in the flower. I would save copies of your photos and compare them year to year just to see how great this tendency to mutate is and to record the variations: of some scientific interest!


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 23, 2020)

cursed............


----------



## musa (Sep 24, 2020)

Super cool!!!
I guess littefrogs explanation is convincing...

As it is a temporary anomaly of the flower, what will be the code in the ovary? Will it have a permanent effect in offsprings?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 24, 2020)

This has occurred to some of my flowers. It started when I used hormonal supplements with auxins like kelp. Do you use these?

Sometimes chemicals can affect flowers during bud formation. Did you use any?


----------



## HairBear73 (Sep 24, 2020)

No, I haven't used anything like that and there has been nothing chemically around the plant. I think I will just have to wait and see what happens next time, whether it was a one off or something the plant is prone to.
Thanks for the comments everyone


----------



## Junglejewel (Sep 24, 2020)

I had this as a bloom last year from my malipoense! No petals! Lol it’s in spike again right now, so we will have to see if this years bloom does the same or not.


----------



## Guldal (Sep 24, 2020)

Junglejewel said:


> I had this as a bloom last year from my malipoense! No petals!


As it's said in Danish: ingen arme, ingen kage!
(I gather you've figured it out - litterally translated: no arms, no cake!)


----------



## HairBear73 (Sep 25, 2020)

Junglejewel said:


> I had this as a bloom last year from my malipoense! No petals! Lol it’s in spike again right now, so we will have to see if this years bloom does the same or not.View attachment 22381


That’s incredible! Will be interested to see what you get this time


----------



## SouthPark (Sep 25, 2020)

Nice one HB73! Nice one! We seen movies like the latest Lion King movie ------ where they can digitally generate anything from plants to animals etc --- all very realistically. You really had us on this one! Nice! Or very nice glue work!


----------



## Phred (Sep 25, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> This has occurred to some of my flowers. It started when I used hormonal supplements with auxins like kelp. Do you use these?
> 
> Sometimes chemicals can affect flowers during bud formation. Did you use any?





HairBear73 said:


> Has anyone had a similar odd outcome with a Paph. and what causes it? View attachment 22334
> View attachment 22335


I self it to see if anything strange results... cool experiment.


----------



## SouthPark (Sep 27, 2020)

HB73 hahaha ! That particular flowering --- the pic you took was awesome actually. That's a really special occurrence for sure. Loved that pic, and thanks for sharing it.


----------



## BrucherT (Sep 27, 2020)

There’s a Facebook page if these weirdos.
My P. purpuratums now seem prone to it, has happened on two separate plants, twice. I don’t know if the clones are related or not. It’s interesting and a bit fun to be surprised.


----------



## SouthPark (Sep 27, 2020)

I also like that idea of using a hole-punch, so that it can later be stored in a ring-binder folder hehehehehe


----------

